# Am i pregnant



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm on the shot my boyfriend uses condoms what's the likelyhood of me being pregnant? I thought 2 methods was pretty responsible but now I'm late and scared...anyone who has any replies thanks


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It's unlikely that you're pregnant, but of course it's possible.Other things, like stress, being sick (lots of D?), etc can cause you to be late. How late are you?If you want, get a home pregnancy test to help put your mind at ease. I think they can tell if you're pg as soon as the first day you're late...but i'm not sure.Hope everything turns out OK!!!


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

about a week late i guess that's not bad but since i've been more sick lately i'm worrying about everything more than usual maybe its the stress i hope it is im trying to figure how to tell him about the ibs i cant imagine saying theres a baby but it's not likely right?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Something I just remembered...some women's periods stop when they're on Depo. I'd get a home test after the stores are open, and if it's negative, put in a call to your dr's office just to touch base. But I think the shot can make your periods irregular or even stop.But do make sure you take a test at some point, even though it's unlikely you're pg, if you are, you need to know so you can think about your options. Some of the meds a lot of us take aren't so good for developing babies.Let us know what you find out


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

im flat broke right now lol preg test are $20 i'll have to wait


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Please call your dr or clinic!!I was looking at the Depo website, and it does frequently cause irregular or even cessation of periods. So it could be that this is perfectly normal. I would hope medical professionals would go over this with patients before giving them the shot.I know there's a newer, monthly shot out, but I'm not sure if that has the same side effect or not.You can get a home pregnancy test for a lot less than $20. I think you can get an equate brand one for about $5 at Wal-Mart...definitely for under $10. I haven't taken one, but I toyed with the idea when I was feeling really crappy for a while. I didn't think I was, but thought about taking one for peace of mind. Ended up deciding not to spend the money and stopped my pills so I could get a period for reassurance. (I take an active birth control pill daily, so I don't get periods. And my body occassionally does weird things in its psuedo-pregnant state, like my breasts get really sore sometimes.)Please, put in a nice, free phone call to your dr's office and ask about this. I'd feel much better...and believe it or not, I logged on tonight and was looking forward to hearing what you found out. So call and let us know, OK?


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

How long have you been on the Depo shot?? If its been less then 3 months and your period is late I would take a pregnancy test to be sure. Normally or in about 85% of woman, from what I've read & based on my experience with the shot, after your second shot, your period will be irregular, or stop all together. I've been on it twice off & on and this happened to me after my second shot both times. Yes, its unlikely you would get pregnant useing 2 methods, but it can happen, not to scare you but my cousins wife found out in November she was pregnant and shes been on the shot for over a year, so it can happen. I would again say take the pregnancy test. If you can't afford it go to a clinic that offers them free.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

i get lunelle the monthly shot and it doesnt well isnt suppose to stop my periods just fix hormones and stop heavy bleeding and ive been on it for about 6 months i think and things have been normal till now i think i might just mention to my bf that im late and maybe hell say i should get a test and we'll take it tomorrow night


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

the problem with money is while im in school and being sick its hard to work but ill try to see if i can hang with it soon...so my parents pay for my stuff and well they dont give me money just to mess around with i have to have a reason for it you know


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey, I understand money being tight. If you have to get money from your parents, you can tell them you need it to buy something for a class, a fee for a club, etc. Or that you've got a cold/flu and want to buy some OTC meds to help you feel better. Heck, I think I spent close to $10 on my last economy pack of Equate brand "Immodium" at Walmart. And generic Lactaid, pads, makeup, etc. aren't cheap either. I'm sure you can find a place to squeeze $5-10 out of your budget for a test, or lie about why you need the money. Or get your boyfriend to pay it....or at least half. It's the least he can do. And if you ARE pregnant, no matter what you do next, it's gonna cost $$$! So better to make sure you're not, right??That said, here is some info from www.lunelle.com:8.	What about side effects?During the first few months of taking Lunelle, most women will have a change in their periods, which may include no bleeding, irregular bleeding, or spotting. This change may continue with use in up to one third of women. If irregular bleeding bothers you or is serious, discuss it with your healthcare professional. In studies, while some women lost weight on Lunelle, the average change was an increase of 4 pounds in the first year. But you should know, some women gained 10 or more pounds in the first year. Generally, most side effects aren't serious. It's important, though, to talk with your healthcare professional if side effects bother you.That was from the FAQ. The nitty gritty info that's available on PDF also talks about it in more clinical terms. It makes it sound like one missed period if you've gotten all shots on schedule, means odds are VERY low that you're pg. But if you've missed two, or been late getting a shot and miss one period, make sure you're not pg.If I'm understanding the shot schedule correctly, you either just had a shot or are due for one, if your period is late, right? So if you're getting the shot in a few days, just tell the nurse that you haven't had your period while you're there, and take it from there. And you really should touch base with them either way.Other than this current experience, how do you like Lunelle? I haven't talked to anyone else who's used it, and I'm curious about how your body reacted to it.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

i had the shot on the 26th they usually ask when my period was but she didnt and i guess i didn't think about asking b/c if they give me a test it shows up on the insurance and everything that they seem to test there goes straight to the local hospital for testing and it shows up the test and diagnosis in the computer and lucky me my mother works there and has access to all my accounts and she looks at them a lot to fix insurance problems and all so i have to watch what goes on at the dr...i was going to get a test last night but felt really sick and not that great today so maybe tomorrow if im feeling better ill go get the test...i mentioned to the bf last night again that i was late and he said well it would be your exs baby b/c i know it's not mine b/c youre on the shot and i use a condom i told him not everything was fool proof and even though its not likely anything is possible and he said if it were his he would want me to keep it and be happy and take care of it but he doesnt see how it would be his i should be getting the test by monday night


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

So what did you find out????I've been wondering... Please update us!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Take your temperature AS SOON AS YOU WAKE UP. No moving, no coffee, etc.If your first awakening is 98.6 or higher and does not fall for 3 more weeks, you're pregnant. This is called BBT--Basal Body Temperature. Your BBT is about 97.6 before ovulation, drops a teeny bit (97.4) the day prior to ovulation and rises dramatically (98.6) the day after ovulation.By the way, if your temperature is 97.6 the whole month, it means you haven't ovulated at all.Let us know how you make out.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

well my period is back again and normal so i assume im not but we are thinking of having a child right now....still making my mind up and seeing if we should wait till before or after he finishes law school it could prove to be tough with both of us in college that doesn't leave much time to study not sure


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the update! I kept hoping you'd check back in







I really encourage you to wait to get pregnant (on purpose). You can go to college and have a child, but it's tough. It'll be SO much easier if you wait until later. Please think very carefully about this before you consider stopping contraception.I think I read somewhere else about this being a new boyfriend, in a post from a couple of months ago? You may think he'll be around for a while, but please give the relationship more time before deciding to have a child together. I know way too many single moms. Single moms can do a great job, but it's so much tougher than having a partner to help provide for that child, emotionally and financially. I'm not saying you have to be married before you have a child, but please make sure you are both committed to each other and to ALL the needs of a child before trying to conceive.I didn't mean to sound so much like a mom there, but I really want you to think about this.


----------

